# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Çfarë vjen pas pavarësisë?

## kiniku

...

Pavarsia në kushtet e Kosoves së tashme është vëtëm koncept në leter sepse Kosovaret janë de-facto të pavarur në të gjitha segmentet shtetrore dhe në anen tjeter Serbet kanë lëshuar Kosoven, kush me të mirë e kush me percjellje. Kështu, do lëmë anash të pakten në ketë temë patriotizmin e ti rrekemi pragmatizmit social dhe ekonomik. Këtu nuk dua të shtiremi apo të shfryjmë patriotizmin tonë të 'lartë' por të jemi real dhe të elaborojme opcionet tona të pakta të cilat i ofrojnë kushtet e pamëshirshmë në garen e quajtur konkurrencë, mbijetesë.

(Shqiptarve të Kosoves do të iu referohem si Kosovarë, për arsye teknike)

Prej përfundimit të luftes\konfliktit në Kosove, pervec ndryshimeve në demografi, nuk ka pasur asnjë progres thelbsor në mirëqenien sociale-kulturore të popullit dhe nuk duket as në horizont të larget ndonje perspektive apo cike shprese. Shkalla e papunësisë është mbi 60%, mosha mesatare e Kosovarve është dikund 26-28, industria (lehta\rënda) është në Zero pikë statike, Bujqesia e Blegtoria poashtu, asgjë nuk exportohet, të gjitha importohen, analfabetizmi sipas një raporti është më shumë se 50% (Këtu studimi përfshin jo analfabetizmin konvencional por atë funkcional ku mungon njohuria mbi kompjuterin) zhvillimet kulturore mungojne, afirmohet nepotizmi e korrupcioni, theksohen ndasite partike\klanore me tendence rritje dhe vazhdimi cdo ditë e më teper, krimi në rritje, rinia në numer të paktë vijojnë studimet e larta, preferojnë migrimin dhe sipas një raporti të OSCE-së (të cilin e kam lexuar), kosovaret më shumë migrojnë tash se para luftes. Diaspora Kosovare ka humbur interesim dhe elanin ndaj Kosoves, nuk ka investime, procesi i privatizimit nuk është duke ndihmuar në zbutjen e papunësisë, përkundrazi. Situata me rrymë është e mjerueshme. 

Këto janë disa prej brengave të cilat më preokupojnë mua dhe kujtoj edhe pjesen dërrmuese të Kosovarve dhe kam frige se gjendja ekzistuese nuk premton një të ardhme prosperuese. Pesimizimi im këtë gjendje që mbreteron në Kosovë, në të gjitha fushat, pa përjashtime, e percepton si një barometer i cili shpie në getoizem, varferi dhe si rrjedhojë, në radikalizimin e Kosovarve duke na larguar edhe me teper nga Europa.

Ju lutem të vazhdoni me idetë\mendimet\vizionet e juaj se si do të mbijetojë Kosova? Ku do ta gjejmë tregun tonë? Cfarë do të prodhojmë dhe ku do të i plasojmë prodhimet tona? Ku do të i merr qeveria e Kosoves fondet për pagimin e penzionerve? Kur do të fillojnë programet\reformat në zbutjen e papunësisë? Pse ende gjysma e gjërave ushqimore vije nga Maqedonia e Serbia? Kur do të ngrisin kosovaret nivelin e kualitetit të prodhimeve të tyre ekuivalent me atë evropian?


Buxheti vjetor nuk mjafton për ketë Kosove e lere më për të mbuluar shpenzimet e njëmendta të shtetit. Pra, si, tek, qysh?
...

----------


## Sabriu

Mashtrimet dhe Narkoza Politike 

Shkruan:Sabri SELMANI

Shqiptarët e Kosovës janë mësuar me mashtrime të nduardurshme dhe ledhatime të gjithandejme,si nga faktori vendor ,europian e ndërkombëtarë.Sjellje të ngjajshme ndaj shqiptarëve pra neve të mjerëve e tragjiko-komikëve janë bërë e janë të praktikuara e bëhen tash e ca shekuj më parë. Thënë më konkretisht qysh nga she i XIII e këtej ,atëhere kur ne shqiptarët kishim tri mbretëri të mvehtësishme por që nuk zgjatën shumë e u përmbysen se kështu deshën vetë e kështu deshi Greqia.Në këtë kontekstë mbretria e Epirit ishte e prirë për të bërë pazarllëqe me Grekët në mënyrë që ta shtrijë sundimin e vetë edhe më tej, pra vllau bënte luftra që ta sundonte të vllain.Këtu thënë shkenctarisht filluan edhe konfliktet shqiptare që edhe sot e kësai dite kanë lënë gjurma të thella tek ne shqiptarët të cilat gjurma jo vetëm se kanë lënë pasoja të mëdhe ndër ne, por ato kanë zënë rrënjë e po kultivohen edhe sot e kësajë dite.Meqenëse temë e këtijë shkrimi nuk është "gjeneza e konflikteve shqiptare"e që besoi do të ketë një punim në vete në një të ardhme të afër,po i kthehemi tematikës në fjalë.
Se si janë zhvilluar ngjarjet në disa aspekte ato po përsëriten edhe sot,pra ate që dua ta themë është se :si atëhere ashtu edhe tani më tepër jemi të prirë t` iu besoimë dokrave,pallavrave e kopallave se sa të besoimë në një realitet që ka kapluar Kosovën dhe trojet shqiptare në përgjithësi.Si vendorët ashtu edhe nderkombëtarët trumpetoin se fatin e Kosovës e ka në duar populli i sajë.Mendoi se këto premtime janë të karakterit të romantizmit shqiptaro-romak, e që tani konceptohen në romantizëm politikë shqiptar-europiano-ndërkombëtarë.Të thuash se populli e ka fatin e vetë në duart e veta dhe vendosë vetë për vetëveten e tijë ,mendoi se këto janë premtime të cilat i gëlltitë vetëm një i marrë e i pamendë i cili nuk sheh më tepër se hunda e vetë.Si ka mundësi që populli të vendosë për fatin e vetë kurë ne e dimë pothuajse plotësishtë se populli i kosovës është i privuar nga e drejta për vetvendosje, pra kjo do të thotë se shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk e kanë të drejtën e shprehjes së vullnetit të lirë përmes referendumit, qka do të thotë se populli i Kosovës gjegjësishtë qytetarët e saj janë privuar edhe nga e drejta e pavarësisë Ata që mendoin se e kamë gabim për këta që shkruaj e theksoi në këtë shkrim ,unë themë kemi edhe pakë durim e të shohim se "SI BIE LODRA NGA SHKODRA".Tani viti 2006 po afrohet dhe të shohim se si do të realizohen ato marifete të cilat tani e shtatë vite janë premtuar si nga vendorët ashtu edhe ndërkombëtarët.Pra do të shihet e të vërtetohet se a janë akuzat edrejta e reale që bëhen në llogarinë time se "Sabri selmani është qmendur".Nëse delë e tyre do të jetë më mirë sepse populli shqiptar "i menqur"e kamë fjalën për disa,do ta fitoi e gëzoi lirinë e shumëpritur e unë do ta gjejë veten më mirë e më lehtë për tu shëruar në një shtet dashtë Peëndiia sovran e të pavarur të cilën nuk e besoi dotë.Nuk e besoi jo se nuk kamë dëshirë por se nuk jamë i prirë për romantizma të mjerë të cilat na kanë kushtuar shtrenjët edhe me shekuj .Me një proces të rambujesë,me një rezolutë 1244,me një kornizë kushtetuese me një marrëveshje: Hakerup-Qoviq,me rregulloret tani e shtatë vite të UNM/kut,mendoi se asesi nuk ka strukturë ligjore ,juridike as tö mbrendöshme e as ndërkombë(për shkak të mosrespektimit të prosedurave ndërkombëtare) që Kosova të njihet si shtet,edhe pse kjo natyrisht na takon dhe na ka takuar edhe më herët.Grupi negociator nuk ka mundësi të bëjë asgjë për arësye se qysh më heret na u është marrë masa dhe tani vetëm bëhet prerja e teshave,thënë pa dorëza prerja e sovranitetit ,integritetit dhe teritorialitetit të Kosovës martire nënë ambrellën e serbo-sllavisë ,ashtu si është bërë edhe në vitin 1912/13.Pra themë si jurist se kjo është vetëm një përsëritje e historisë së hidhur e shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe e Kosovës në tërsi.Dashtë zoti të mosë jetë kështu si thash,se ata që kanë flokë e mjekrra të gjata do ti shkulin të tërat, e ne që nuk i kemi të njejtat do ti rrafim kokat pa ndalë me grushta gjersa të na bëhet cop-cop.Kamë thënë edhe më herët se:neve shqiptarëve ,një ditë do të na vijnë mendët e ato mendë nuk do ti hajnë asë qentë e ujku do ti na haj dhentë.

----------


## DriniM

Pastaj do i bien Fyellit ,sikur Fan Noli në ditët e qeverisjes së tij .

----------


## Sabriu

Nje kujtese per kujdes
Grupit negociator.


Si çdo shqiptar, edhe unë i pres me padurim dhe ankth
bisedimet e Vjenës për statusin e Kosovës. Më duket se
zemra po më del nga vendi. Me këtë rast edhe unë nuk mund
të rri pa i thënë Grupit negociator nëpërmjet “Rimëkëmbjes”
nja dy fjalë urimi: Punë të mbarë dhe suksese, suksese,
suksese dhe një “porosi” të vonuar. Për të qenë i ndershëm,
porosinë nuk e kam tamam nga vetja ime; e kam nga historia.
Nga Historia e ngritjes së Shqipërisë Nanë vendosa të
përcjell një përvojë duke riprodhuar pa asnjë koment një
copëz nga “Kujtimet” e politikanit dhe diplomatit shqiptar
Mehdi Frashëri.
“Me Blinishtin bashkë, u nisëm nga Gjenova e Italisë për në
Gjenevë të Zvicrës. Në stacion doli na priti major Abrami,
që ishte ingliz dhe sekretar i seksionit politik të Lidhjes
së Kombeve. Na mbajti për drekë në restorantin afër
stacionit dhe pastaj u ndamë. Major Abrami ishte porositur
prej inglizëve që të përkrahte çështjet tona në Lidhjen e
Kombeve.
Atëherë direktor i minoriteteve ishte zoti Kolban, një
suedez nga nënshtetësia, njeri shumë i ëmbël dhe i drejtë,
siç janë popujt skandinavë. Sekretari i përgjithshëm i
Lidhjes ishte zoti Enric Drumont, me nënshtetësi inglize.
Blinishti ishte sekretar i përgjithshëm pranë Lidhjes së
Kombeve në Gjenevë dhe banonte në “Hotel de Russie”,
prandaj edhe unë rashë në këtë hotel, ku kishte ndenjur
edhe dërgata e parë shqiptare e kryesuar prej Imzot Fan
Nolit. Të nesërmen vajta e u poqa me zotin Enric Drumont,
me Kolbanin e me major Abramin.
Të pasnesërmen ishim të thirrur në këshill, që krysohej
prej ministrit të Jashtëm të Britanjës së Madhe, zoti E. J.
Belfour, një plak tepër simpatik dhe i ditur, dashamir për
shqiptarët, saqë kuptohej edhe nga fjalët, edhe nga gjestet
e tij.
Unë për herën e parë paraqitesha në Lidhjen e Kombeve
përpara diplomatëve më të mëdhenj të botës.
Qeveria shqiptare, simbas vendimit të Këshillit të Kombeve,
kishte adaptuar një ligj rreth organizimit të komuniteteve
fetare. Këtë ligj e kisha hartuar vetë, kur isha ministër i
Brendshëm, dhe i ishte paraqitur për dijeni Lidhjes së
Kombeve.
Pasi u dhashë shpjegimet e duhura, dola jashtë. Komisioni i
Lidhjes së Kombeve që kishte ardhur në Shqipëri, kishte
paraqitur raportin e vet për sa u përkiste minoriteteve.
Profesor Sederholmi, me qëllim që të emërohej nga ana e
Lidhjes si inspektor për aplikimin e dispozitave që u
përkisnin minoriteteve, kishte marrë edhe pëlqimin e Xhafer
Ypit (kryeministër i Shqipërisë-BXh) për këtë inspektim të
Lidhjes së Kombeve, por, meqenëse një gjë e tillë do të
çelte shumë plagë në Shqipëri, unë u fjalosa me Enric
Drumont-in, me zotin Kolban dhe me major Abramin, duke u
thënë se një inspektim permanent nuk ishte i pajtueshëm me
parimet e sovranitetit të një shteti dhe sidomos nuk kishte
asnjë precedent për shtetet e tjera që kanë minoritete
shumë më të rëndësishme, prandaj një gjë të këtillë nuk
mund ta pranonim (bold-BXh); sa për pëlqimin e
kryeministrit tonë, kjo do të ketë rrjedhur nga një
mosmarrëveshje. Profesor Sederholmi kishte rënë në “Hotel
de Bergues” dhe ishte i sëmurë. Vajta e poqa në shtrat dhe
i bëra fjalë se pëlqimi i kryeministrit rridhte nga
mosmarrëveshja, dhe qeveria, ashtu dhe parlamenti shqiptar,
nuk mund të pranonte një gjë të këtillë. Kurse në realitet
qeveria e atëhershme, për mungesë eksperience, e kishte
pranuar një gjë të këtillë.
Mbi këto veprime e demarshe, në vendimin e Këshillit
kontrollimi permanent u la jashtë, megjithëqë grekët kishin
bërë ç’ishte e mundur për ta futur këtë kontroll në
Shqipëri. (Mehdi Frashëri, “Kujtime (Vitet 1913 - 1933”
OMSCA-1, 2005, f. 140 - 142).
Mu fiksua gjithë shqetësim ky pasazh qysh se pat filluar
zhurma e madhe për afrimin e ditës së bisedimeve për
zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës, por sidomos kur lexova
shkrimin e zotëri Mexhid Yvejsit nga Gjakova “Kosova hyri
në vitin e ri me iluzione të vjetra” botuar në “Rimëkëmbja”
të datës 24 janar 2006. “...Bisedimet nuk janë për statusin
e Kosovës, por për statusin e serbëve brenda në Kosovë”,
shkruan ai duke iu referuar një burimi diplomatik që më
përshkoi si një thikë e ftohtë. Nuk besoj të ketë përshkuar
ndonjë vend tjetër më shumë se sa Shqipërinë ajo “thika e
ftohtë e diplomacisë”. I përcjellim shqetësimin Grupit
negociator kosovar që të përpiqen sa të munden, të mos
lejojnë t’i ngulet Pavarësisë ndonjë gozhdë e madhe e
ndryshkur në faqe të murit në emër të mbrojtjes së të
drejtave të njeriut sa që, për ta shkulur më pas, ajo mund
të tërheqë pas vetes gjithë faqen e murit e të rrezikojë të
shëmbë krejt ndërtesën e Pavarësisë duke i zënë brenda
shqiptarët. Inshallah diplomacia nuk do t’i vënë mbi kurriz
të Pavarësisë ndonjë arkë me xhama për t’i bërë shqiptarët
të flasin me vete.

	 Shkodër, 14 shkurt 2006 		 Bajram XHAFA

----------


## kiniku

...

Prej këtij shkrimi, ndava për vete ketë:

<<...*Bisedimet nuk janë për statusin e Kosovës, por për statusin e serbëve brenda në Kosovë*...>>


Mirpo; cfarë vendimi\statusi do që të vendoset për Serbet, nuk do të ketë efekt në funkcionalitetin e Kosoves si bartes të drejtave dhe detyrimeve të shtetit. Pytja ime (kujtoj se nuk e kam kriptuar aq shumë) është e ardhmja e Kosoves si shtet sovran.

Forumisti DriniM ka të drejte kur thotë se do të i biem fyllit, dhe pëcjellim ritmin\melodine e UB-40 "Where did I go wrong".

Sot njëra nga Bankat e Kosoves Bankrotojë dhe kriza ekonomike po zgjerohet dhe kanoset me gelltitje të cdo cepi të Kosoves. 

A "hahet" pavarsia?

----------


## dibrani2006

pas statusit- DUHET SHUME MEND, DUHET SHUME PUNE-DUHET TE DUAM NJERI TJETRIN E KAM FJALEN PER NE KOMBIN SHQIPETARE SE E DINI SA DUHEMI NJERI TJETRI DHE ME NE FUND NA DUHET SHUME ENERGJI QE TE JEMI TE GATSHEM PER CFARE DO GJEJE.

----------


## Sabriu

Pas statusit shqiptarët do të lidhen teritorialisht me Greqi e Serbi ,jo pse populli këte e dëshiron por se këte e dëshiroin udhëheqësit e tyre prosllav e vasal besnik të ballkanisë sllavp-ortodokëse.

----------


## Harudi

Një temë shumë e qëlluar,por nuk e di sa do të zgjojë interesim për debatim nga forumistët-sidomos ata nga Kosova!
Në Kosovë,ka dekada që nuk ka pasë reforma,mirëpo duke e ditur pozitën e saj deri në vitin 1999 "egziston një arsyetim",por pas vitit 1999 egziston arsyeja për dëshprim.
Si pikënisje le të marrim për shembull fjalimin e kryeministrit më të ri,i cili gjatë gjithë fjalimit të tij nuk përmendi as edhe një herë:
-krijimin e kushteve (infrastrukuturën) për vende të reja pune
-investime
-përmirësimin e kushteve-standardeve në sistemin e shëndetësisë
-arsimit
-social-pensional
-transportit
-energjetikës
-sistemit bankar 
-privatizimit,e shumë lëmive të tjera të cilat tash për tash nuk po i rënditi.
Nuk e përmenda bujqësinë (kupto edhe blegtorinë,shpeztarinë etj),një lëmi ku kosovarët kan qenë të njohur për prodhimtari,falë kushteve klimatike dhe tokave pjellore,kullosave e pyjeve të pasura...dhe absurdi më i madhë është se kjo ministri e cila konsiderohet si më e rëndësishmja dhe me perspektivë,gjatë ghithë këtyre viteve ky post i është ndarë një pakice kombëtare në Kosovë e të cilët nuk marrin pjesë në institucionet e Kosovës dhe që nga at'herë ku post mbahet me zëvendsministër shqiptar!!!!
pra për sigurimin e bukës dhe bereqeteve të tjera për 90 % të popullatës së Kosovës i lihet në dorë apo përgjegjësi dikujt që nuk merrë pjesë në institucionet e Kosovës...nejse...
Në Kosovë,tash e gjashtë vite vetëm konsumohet,nuk prodhohet për një arsye kryesore,qeveria e Kosovës as nuk stimulon e as nuk mbron prodhuesin kosovar (mund të jetë temë në vete).
Sistemi energjetik është në gjendje kastastrofale.Si mund të shpresohet në investime e vende të reja pune me një gjendje të tillë.
Sistemi tatimor është i panjohur në Kosovë.edhe pse ekzistojnë departamentet në nivel ¨komunal,një gjë e tillë mungon në nivelin qendror,pra pa lidhje vërtikale dhe kjo kriijon vakum me çka edhe sot e kësaj dite në Kosovë edhe ato pak bisnise paguajnë tatim në formë paushalle!!!
Do të japim opinionet tona edhe në shkrime tjera dhe lëmit e lartëpërmendura,por një gjë,sipas mendimit tim dihet:
Edhe qe sonte në orën 24.00 (00.00) bashkësia ndërkombëtare të zyrtarizoj pavarsin e Kosovës,të nesërmen Kosova do të dal me pavarsi por me të njëjtat probleme ekonomike,arsimore etj të grumbulluara tash e gjashtë vite....

kaq njëherë...

----------


## Sabriu

Statusin e Kosovës e rregulluam e knaqëm ,tani na ka mbetur të mendoim vetëm për situatën pas-statusore,a e dini more zotri se dardha e ka bishtin prapa?

----------


## Brari

kinik..mirse ki ardh ne forum..

rendsi ka te behet kosova republik se tjerat ndreqen..

meqe don ide..
idea ime eshte se..mbas pamvaresise..pra mbasi kosova te ket garantin e natos si shtet i pamvarur.. athere kosoves i duhet nje 10 vjecar socializem.. jo xhunglizem ..
pra cdo shqiptari duhet ti jepet hisja e tij e diellit e tokes.. e te drejtes.. e pastaj kush te jet i zoti mbi hisen e tij te diellit le te bej nji diell te ri e kshu me radh..

armiku me i madh ne nje popull eshte padrejtesia..
po te vini re.. edhe ne kte pike.. kanibalet jan uzurpatoret ma te mdhej..

----------


## Llapi

Brari a e din ti vet se qfar ke deshte te thuash jo per krye tand as ti se din veq ja fut kot si zakonisht

----------


## kiniku

...

Harudi
<<...*Edhe qe sonte në orën 24.00 (00.00) bashkësia ndërkombëtare të zyrtarizoj pavarsin e Kosovës,të nesërmen Kosova do të dal me pavarsi por me të njëjtat probleme ekonomike,arsimore etj të grumbulluara tash e gjashtë vite*...>>

Pikerisht këtu është poenta; padyshim se do të përfitojmë me ardhjen e pavarsisë, mirpo, shteti duhet mbajtur. Sic e the edhe ti, duke filluar nga Kryeministri e të gjithë tjeret kanë gojen plot vëtëm me pavarsi duke i lënë anash atributet sociale\ekonomike.

Mesazhi im është se asgjë nuk është duke thënë\punuar (apo edhe brengosur të pakten) për segmentet sociale të jetes që ndikojnë në kualitetin e përditshmerisë dhe ngritjes së standardit. 


Sabriu
<<...*Statusin e Kosovës e rregulluam e knaqëm ,tani na ka mbetur të mendoim vetëm për situatën pas-statusore,a e dini more zotri se dardha e ka bishtin prapa*...>>

Edhe unë kam dëshirë të mendoj se me ardhjen e pavarsisë cdo gjë do të shkoj për së mbari, mirpo nuk është ashtu. Unë po flas për funkcionalitetin e shtetit të Kosoves, apo për ta deshifruar këtë hieroglif, "Cfarë do kemi në tryezë për të ngrënë"?

Sipas një raportit (dhe sipas lajmeve të RTK-së), mbi 50% e Kosovarve jetojnë me vëtëm 0.95 Euro në ditë. Me stomak të zbrazet mbase ëndrrohet për pavarsi, por nuk lexohet Shekspiri. 

Brari
<<...*rendsi ka te behet kosova republik se tjerat ndreqen*...>>

Flm Brari për urimin mirpo kam frigë se nuk e ndaj optimizmin tënd dhe do të doja të më spjegosh se si do të bëhët mirë?

...

----------


## Harudi

Kosovën,pavarsia do t'a gjejë:
-pa asnjë metër autostradë,
-me transport hekurudhor në gjendje shumë të rëndë (katastrofale),
-pa asnjë kompani ajrore vendore,
-transporti ujor nuk ka ekzistuar dhe nuk ekziston
-me një mrezhë të telefonis fikse në gjendje të ¨rendë dhe të stërvjetruar,ku tash për tash përdoret prefiksi serb 0038,
-me një telefoni mobile,poashtu prefiks i huaj,përkatësisht i Monakos 00377 e qe është më e shtrejta në regjion ose në botë,
-për rrjetin në internet as të mos flasim...
...

Përveç magjistrales që lidh qytet më të mëdha të Kosovës,pjesa tjetër rurale e kosovës është totalisht e shkëputur me rrugë edhe nëse ekzistojnë ato rrugë janë të ngushta të paasfaltuara,kurse të shtruara me dhe eventualisht zallë (zhavor).Pjesa më e madhe e vendbanimeve rurale në Kosovë nuk kan lidhje të mira tokësore me qendrat-qytetet...

Transporti hekurudhor i Kosvës i ndërtuar në fund të viteve 1800-ta,e paelektrifikuar me infrastrukturë shumë të dobët dhe nuk ka lidhje në gjithë teritorin e Kosovës.shpejtësia maksimale e trenave sillet nga 40 deri 50 km në orë.

-të gjitha vendet në regjion si mali i zi e maqedonia etj kanë kompanit e tyre ajrore kombëtare apo aksionare.Kosovarët transportin dhe udhëtimet e tyre ajrore i kryejnë me kompani të huaja nga hungaria,austria,sllovenia etj dhegjithë profiti shkon në këto shtete,kurse kosovës i paguhet vetëm parkingu i aeroplanëve të këtyre kompanive në aeroportin e Prishtinës për kohën që qëndron aty gjatë zbritjes përkatësisht gjatë hypjes së udhëtarëve
nga Kosova.Paratë e qindra mijërave udhëtarëve nga Kosova derdhen në shtete të huaja dhe jo në Kosovë (llogariten qindra miliona euro).

Çdo thirrje në telefonin fikse nga jashtë (diaspora) për në Kosovë,sjellë të ardhura të majme për serbin (50 milion euro në vit) e cila kontrollon dhe komandon me këtë telefoni.E njëjat është edhe me telefonin mobile-Monaco.Pra të gjithë përfitojnë materialisht nga ne,por jo edhe Kosova...

Kjo ishte me pak fjalë për Ministrin e Transportit dhe ...
Keni ndëgjuar qeveritarët të punojnë diçka në këtëdrejtim!?

----------


## faiksmajli

Pavarësia do ta gjejë Kosoven të sakatosur si mos më keq.Dhe ne ,nuk kemi rrugë tjetër pos të radikalizohemi
pa dëshirën tonë,për të mos pranuar këtë turpsi që do të na e sjellin "liderët" tanë.Zoti e bëftë hajr.

----------


## Sabriu

Nëse skllavërisë i thuhet pavarësi atëhere me të vërtetë ne duhet të mendoimë si ti heqim prangat.

----------


## Sabriu

Viti i frikshem per ballkanin perendimor


Sherbimet intelegjete: Vit i frikshem per ballkanin perendimor



Në raportin e tij vjetor drejtuar Senatit amerikan, shefi i Shërbimit Kombëtar të Inteligjencës të SHBA-së, Mike McConell parashikon
që viti 2008 do të jetë i paqëndrueshëm në Ballkan.
Shefi i këtij shërbimi parashikon probleme edhe nëse shpallet, e edhe nëse nuk shpallet pavarësia.
Në një raport të paraqitur përpara Senatit amerikan, shefi i Shërbimit
Inteligjent Kombëtar të SHBA-së ka paralajmëruar se viti 2008 do të mund të jetë jostabil në Ballkan.
Shefi i këtij shërbimi, Mike McConnell ka thënë se problemi kryesor është statusi i Kosovës. Sipas tij, situata do të jetë jostabile edhe nëse shpallet pavarësia, por edhe nëse nuk shpallet.
“Ne gjykojmë që në kohën kur Kosova po shkon drejt pavarësisë,
Ballkani në vitin 2008 do të mbetet i pavendosur. Kjo mund të shpie në ripërtëritje të konfliktit në Bosnje”, ka shefi i Shërbimit Inteligjent amerikan, Michael McConell, i cili e ka prezantuar këtë raport para komitetit, në krye të së cilit është senatori John Rockfeller.
Detajet kryesore rreth këtyre kërcënimeve i janë dërguar vetëm
kreut të 16 agjencive informative amerikane.
“Liderët kosovarë thonë që në fillim të vitit 2008 do të shpallin pavarësinë, e cila do të mund të provokonte konflikte nga serbët e pjesës veriore të Kosovës, të cilët do ta refuzojnë këtë vendim. Beogradi do të mund të merrte disa masa, mirëpo shtyrja e pavarësisë do të mund të çonte te një përgjigje e dhunshme nga ekstremistët shqiptarë”, thuhet në një pjesë të raportit me titullin “Euroazia dhe Ballkani në thartim”.
“Kurdo që të zgjidhet statusi i Kosovës, pakica shqiptare në Maqedoni
dhe në jug të Serbisë me siguri që do të vazhdojë të kërkojë autonomi të zgjeruar, ndërsa ekstremistët shqiptarë do të tentojnë të shfrytëzojnë deklaratat e pakënaqësive dhe me anë të shfaqjes së disa akteve të dhunës do të përkrahin bashkimin me Kosovën.
Zyrtarët serbë thonë se nuk do të intervenojnë ushtarakisht në Kosovë,
por kanë tërhequr vërejtjen që do të shfrytëzojnë masat politike
e ekonomike, të cilat me siguri që do të përforcojnë qëndrimin
e serbëve të Kosovës për të refuzuar pavarësinë dhe të ndalojnë
zhvillimin ekonomik të Kosovës”, thuhet në raport.
Në lidhje me Bosnjën e Hercegovinën thuhet se është pranë tensionimit
të situatës ndëretnike dhe mundësia e shpërthimit të dhunës është afër,”‘vetëm nëse Republika Srpska nuk bën shpalljen.
Për shkak të çfarëdo dhune, do të rritet tensioni në forcat e SHBA-së dhe NATO-s që të ndërhyjnë në rajon”, u ka sqaruar senatorëve McConell.
Në publikimin amerikan, një rëndësi e veçantë i është dhënë ekspansionit rus të energjisë.
“Rusia po pozicionohet ashtu që të kontrollojë rrjetin e bartjes së energjisë nga Evropa deri në lindjen e Azisë.
Këmbëngulja agresive e Rusisë për të kontrolluar, kufizuar dhe bllokuar bartjen e gazit dhe naftës nga Kaspiku në Perëndim dhe të sigurojë që korridoret energjetike Lindje-Perëndim të mbesin nën kontrollin rus,
thekson fuqinë potenciale dhe ndikimin e politikës energjetike të Rusisë”, përfundohet në raportimin vjetor të kërcënimeve ndaj Shteteve të Bashkuara.

Paraqet.Sabri Selmani

----------


## kiniku

U be. Kosova tani eshte e pavarur.

Por, gjendja me rryme nuk eshte permirsuar. Infrastruktura ende eshte ne gjendje mjerueshme. Papunesia akoma eshte e larte. Numri i te varferve nuk eshte zvogluar. Lypesat vetem sa vine e shtohen. Cmimi i bukes prej 50 centi do te shtrejtohet edhe per 20%. 

Apo eshte ende heret te kerkojme rryme?

Apo kur eshte koha te kerkojme rryme?

----------


## Albo

Në ditën e 17 shkurtit 2008, populli i Kosovës shpalli në mënyrë solemne aspiratën e lirisë, të jenë sovran në vendin e tyre.

Ditët, muajt, vitet që rrjedhin më pas dëshmojnë nëse shqiptarët janë në gjendje që ti materializojnë këto aspirata: të sigurojnë jetën e gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës, të sigurojnë energjinë elektrike, të ndihmojnë 1/3 e popullsisë së Kosovës që jeton nën pragun e varfërisë, të investojnë e hapin vende pune për ata 50% të fuqisë punëtore në Kosovë që sot janë të papunë, të hapin shkolla dhe universitete në cdo qytet e fshat të Kosovës në mënyrë që të zhduket njëherë e mirë analfabetizmi.

Këto janë sfidat për qeverinë e Kosovës dhe për gjithë qytetarët e saj. Suksesi apo dështimi në to do të tregojë me kohën nëse Kosova do të jetë shteti më i ri demokratik i Evropës, apo shteti më i ri i dështuar i Evropës.

Prandaj vëmendja nuk duhet të përqëndrohet më në retorikat boshe politike, por në dhënien e zgjidhjeve konkrete ndaj këtyre problemeve.

Albo

----------


## Alienated

> U be. Kosova tani eshte e pavarur.
> 
> Por, gjendja me rryme nuk eshte permirsuar. Infrastruktura ende eshte ne gjendje mjerueshme. Papunesia akoma eshte e larte. Numri i te varferve nuk eshte zvogluar. Lypesat vetem sa vine e shtohen. Cmimi i bukes prej 50 centi do te shtrejtohet edhe per 20%. 
> 
> Apo eshte ende heret te kerkojme rryme?
> 
> Apo kur eshte koha te kerkojme rryme?


"Nuk eshte ndertuar Roma per nje dite" - thote nje fjale e urte amerikane.

Kosova ka fituar pavaresine dhe ka marre mbi vete pergjegjesine e te qenit shtet demokratik dhe evropian. Dhjete vitet e kaluara ne protektorat shqiptaret e Kosoves fituan gjithe simpatite e botes, nderkohe qe Serbia e cila u lidh kembe e duar me Rusine humbi shume miq tradicionale evropiane. Ajo simpati e qe bota fitoi per Kosoven u konvertua ne njohje te pavaresise dhe sovranitetit e integritetit teritorial te Kosoves. Por ajo njohje ka dhe kushtezime. Ka dhe nje kushtetute (qe buron nga Plani Ahtisaari) e cila duhet te permbushet me shume kujdes.

Kosova nuk duhet t'i lejoje vetes qe ne nje moment qe gezon perkrahjen e pjeses "me te fuqishme" te Botes, te beje ndonje gabim per ta humbur ate besim te fituar. Duhet te punohet me mencuri, per t'u garantuar te gjithe qytetareve (shqiptareve e minoriteteve) te drejta te barabarta.

Shqiptaret e Kosoves duhet te punojne e ta duan shtetin e tyre te fituar me gjak. Duhet te jene lojale te shtetit te tyre dhe te ndihmojne ne c'do menyre te mundshme rimekembjen ekonomike te vendit. Kosova ka burime te medha natyrore te cilat duhen shfrytezuar ne menyre sa me te mencur. Shqiptaret e Kosoves duhet te jene vigjilente ndaj politikaneve qe mund te korruptohen per te vjedhur pasurite e vendit.

Shteti i ri eshte si shtepia e re. E dine shqiptaret e Kosoves si eshte ndertuar baza ushtarake amerikane Bondsteel, ne fshatin Sojeve, afer Ferizajit. Aty ishte nje koder, dhe s'kishte asgje, kur kemi ateruar per here te pare me helikopter me US MARINES. Pas 10 vitesh, aty eshte nje qyteze e mrekullueshme. Kete pervoje duhet te kopjojne dhe ta bartin ne praktiken e ndertimit te nje shteti te forte ligjor, demokratik dhe me nje ekonomi qe do iu garantonte gjithe qytetareve mireqenie sociale.

----------


## dodoni

Eshte fakt qe gjendja ekonomike ne Kosove eshte katastrofale. Mirepo, po te bejme krahasimin e Kosoves se sotshme me Kosoven e para 9 viteve, ka nje progres per tu pasur zili. Para 9 vitesh, Kosova kishte papunesi diku rreth 90%, ishte ne nje situate anarkie te plote, pa institucione shteterore e pa asgje, gati gjysma e popullsise jetonte ne tenda per shkak te djegieve te shtepive gjate luftes nga ana e serbeve, etj. etj. Sot, kemi 30-50% papunesi, por edhe kjo do vije duke u ulur gjithe kohen. 

Kete vit do kemi zhbllokimin e fondeve te privatizimit te deritashem nga AKM-ja, me futjen e AKM-se tani nen pergjegjesine dhe kompetencat e qeverise kosovare, privatizimi i Trepces, Brezovices, Vala 900, etj. dhenies me koncesion te aeroportit te Prishtines e shpejt edhe te atij te Gjakoves, etj. do kemi disa miliarda euro ne dispozicion per ti dhene nje influks apo bum te madh ekonomise. Poashtu, BE ka premtuar mbi 1 miliarde euro donacione, SHBA diku rreth 400 milione dollare, dhe edhe ne konferencen donatore do kete edhe donacione tjera bashke me mundesite tani te marrjes se donacioneve dhe kredive nga institucionet nderkombetare si Banka Boterore, etj. 

Kete vit pritet te filloj ndertimi i autostradave te reja anembane Kosoves, unazave hyrese-dalese te qytetit te Prishtines, e shume investime te tjera kapitale anembane Kosoves. Ne vazhden e kesaj, sipas shtypit prishtinas, ne komunen e Prishtines kater kompani ndertimi te medha kosovare e te huaja kishin paraqitur kerkesat per ndertimin e disa godinave mbi 40 kateshe ne lagjen lakrishte, ndertimi i qendres se madhe te biznesit World Trade Center nga kompania Dukagjini ne Prishtines, ndertimi i qendres se madhe te biznesit nga Mabeteksi i Pacollit, etj. Poashtu, shume kompani te huaja kane shfaqur interesimin e tyre per te investuar ne Kosove, keshtu qe, duke filluar nga ky vit, investimet e huaja do vijne duke u rritur gjithe kohen. 

Sa i perket problemit te energjise, shpresojme shume qe masat qe eshte duke i marr qeveria e re ne KEK, te jene te suksesshme dhe te sigurojne qendrueshmerine financiare te KEK-ut dhe sigurimin e energjise elektrike 24/7 ne tere territorin e Kosoves. Ne te njejten kohe, kete vit do filloj edhe ndertimi i termocentralit Kosova C qe pritet te perfundoj jo me larg se 2012, projekt ne te cilin edhe qeveria shqiptare ka shprehur interes per investim. Ndertimi i Kosoves C do bej te mundshme edhe eksportimin e energjise elektrike ne rajon. 

Buxheti i arsimit kete vit eshte trefishuar, dmth. do kemi me shume shkolla te reja dhe me shume investime ne arsim. Shto ketu edhe donacionet qe do i marrim nga qeverite e huaja per arsimin. 

Te drejtat e pakices serbe, edhe pse ata jane te privilegjuar dhe diskriminuar pozitivisht nga institucionet shteterore, duhet te garantohen dhe respektohen nga cdo shqiptar, sepse jo vetem qe duhet te deshmojme se jemi humane por edhe eshte kusht per marredhenie te mira me aleatet tane dhe vetem ne kete menyre mund te fitojme pavaresine e plote, pra largimin sa me te shpejt edhe te EULEX dhe marrjen e te gjitha pergjegjesive dhe kompetencave shteterore. 

Edhe pse jam shume i vetdijshem per gjendjen e rende ekonomike te Kosoves, jam shume optimist qe do kemi nje progres shume te madh ne keto vitet e ardhshme. Normalisht, qe per nje dite nuk arrihen keto, por gradualisht me kohe seicilen here do behet mire e me mire.

----------

